# Is the AppleCare Technician Training Kit really worth it ?



## deep

In my line of work, i perform hardware repairs on Macs quite often. Usually these machines are off warranty and the necessary diagrams are easily found online. 
I was considering purchasing the AppleCare Technician Training kit to become certified, but i wanted to know if its worth buying and what special info/tools would i receive with it ?


----------



## Fred

I've seriously been considdering getting that training package. I'm very capable of taking apart a powerbook and putting it back together flawlessly, but I won't be able to get a job at an applecare certified service center until I myself am certified. And I want to get the hell away from my job as an airport baggage handler.


----------



## monokitty

I'm in the same boat as you two... I've been considering this for quite a while now, but I'm constanty debating if it's actually worth it the time and money put in to it.


----------



## capitalK

I bought it about 5 years ago and never completed it. It did help me get the job at Carbon though (in sales, not service). 

Bear in mind that I think you're only use your certification IF you work for an Apple-certified service centre. Meaning you can't order parts or advertise your services if you work on your own or for a non-certified company.


----------



## Trevor...

The kit is a joke,


----------



## monokitty

> The kit is a joke,


Do you want to elaborate on that claim?


----------



## deep

trevor
please expand - i realize that it is more expensive then both the portable and desktop exam fees combined but what materials are in it ?


----------



## Trevor...

You get access to Service Source for 1 year. 
That is really the only thing of some value associated with the program.

and the fine print



> The use of AppleCare Technician Training materials and the successful completion of Apple Service Certification exams do not imply any authorization by Apple to perform repairs or to conduct business directly with Apple or on its behalf.


There is no reason to take this course, its expensive, the sitting fees for the exams are high, you have to take two of the exams. The Mac OS and the Desktop or Portable exam.

What are you getting for almost $1000?

A year of service source.


----------



## Loafer

so what would you have to do to get 'authorised' repair guy status ?......you would think this would do it?


----------



## Trevor...

work for an Apple authorized service provider


----------



## Gerbill

I'll bet that Microsoft makes plenty from their certification programs, but at least you can _get_ Microsoft certifications, and at several levels, too. Apple is greedy and tries to keep all the knowledge and certified expertise within its own grasp. That's a pretty self-destructive policy, among many others.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------

